

The Upside of a Downturn in Silicon Valley - valleyer
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/27/technology/the-upside-of-a-downturn-in-silicon-valley.html

======
Apocryphon
It sounds like true competition, true capitalism, and true startups will arise
after the bubble bursting apocalypse.

------
mturmon
Classic #slatepitch from Farhad Manjoo.

